# Domov důchodců nebo dům sociální péče



## brady77

Zdravím přítomné,

prosím o pomoc s překladem viz %subj do angličtiny.

Děkuji.

Petr


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den brady77!   Zdá se mi, že tyto dva výrazy nemusejí mít stejný význam. Bez kontextu  bych řekl "old people's home"* (výlučně pro seniory), a "care home" (taky obvykle ale ne výlučně pro seniory).

*As in this article from 'The Guardian': "A day in the life of an old people's home."


----------



## brady77

Tvá odpověď mě přinutila zapátrat po přesné definici domova důchodců. Wikipedia říká:
*Domov pro seniory* (někdy také *domov důchodců*) je druh pobytové sociální služby, která je určena seniorům (osobám nad 65 let věku), kteří potřebují trvalou pomoc druhé osoby.

Díky sémantickému propojení některých stránek Wikipedie je možné se přepnout na významově stejnou stránku třeba v angličtině. Titulek anglické verze stránky je:
*Retirement home*. A *retirement home*[1] – sometimes called an _old people's home_, although this term can also refer to a nursing home – [2] is a multi-residence housing facility intended for senior citizens.

Mým záměrem je pojmenovat všechna zařízení, která poskytují zdravotní péči. Kromě nemocnic, klinik, zdravotních center apod. mě napadlo, že zdravotné péči poskytují také domovy důchodů - pak ale i zařízení, která poskytují rehabilitační služby (například v ČR Hrabyně, kde žijí především vozíčkáři). Budu rád, pokud si vzpomenete ještě na nějaká jiná taková zařízení a doprovodíte je anglickým evkvivalentem. Možná vás napadá i nějaký zastřešující výraz pro všechna tato zařízení.

Každopádně díky.


----------



## brady77

Ještě jsem teda nepochopil, proč anglická wikipedie odlišuje retirement home od nursing home...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

brady77 said:


> Ještě jsem teda nepochopil, proč anglická wikipedie odlišuje retirement home od nursing home...



Retirement home: důchodci celkem zdraví, soběstační, normálně chodí, oblékají se, atd..  V domově důchodců jsou od toho, aby si nemuseli vařit, uklízet, stlát, prát a podobně. Celkem mají všech pět pohromadě (they've got all their marbles), mají vycházky (they're allowed out), můžou třeba do divadla ...

S pokročilejším věkem bývají důchodci závislejší na pomoci ošetřovatelů, selhává jim zdraví, už jim to moc nemyslí, a proto potřebují nursing care v nursing home, kde je vyšší úroveň zdravotní podpory.

"Pojmenovat všechna zařízení, která poskytují zdravotní péči"  bych bohužel nedovedl, ale jako "zastřešující výraz pro všechna tato zařízení" bych zvolil "health and social care facilities" jako například tady University of Bournemouth School of Health & Social Care Facilities.


----------



## brady77

Jak vždy perfektní. Díky


----------

